
Ray Tracing a Tiny Procedural Planet [pdf] - ingve
https://casual-effects.com/research/McGuire2019ProcGen/McGuire2019ProcGen.pdf
======
GistNoesis
In the same kind of ideas, there is also a mind blowing trick with
"Kaleidoscopic Iterated Function Systems" which allows for a very compact code
by folding space to create psychedelic fractals.
[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/tdcGDj](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/tdcGDj)
(move mouse, and view associated video for more).

------
adam12
Nice!

[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/lt3XDM](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/lt3XDM)

~~~
BatFastard
Amazing!

------
mileycyrusXOXO
It takes a lot of talent to explain something complex simply and intuitively.

------
eggsome
On page 60 "CONCEPT ART (FROM OTHERS)" there are some beautiful images this
guy used as inspiration, but I can't find a link or reference to their origin.

Does anyone know where they come from?

~~~
jfrd
I believe some of them are from inigo quilez. I know the snail is.

[https://www.iquilezles.org/store/](https://www.iquilezles.org/store/)

------
lbj
What a fantastic, straight forward and enjoyable read. Well done!

------
davidhyde
Wow, this is amazing. Thank you!

------
hntddt1
Spore 2?

